# May 15 - Day 40 T-Minutes 13 Days



## Manimani (May 2, 2019)

Average release date for last 3 exam periods is about 40 days for most states.

13 days till release !!


----------



## daydreambeliever (May 2, 2019)

My prediction is anytime between the 14th -16th. They could surprise us and release next week. Who knows!!


----------



## Manimani (May 2, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> My prediction is anytime between the 14th -16th. They could surprise us and release next week. Who knows!!


You are right, some data has suggested day 32-34 in the past. But I am a man of statistics, so I will buy you a beer if it is beyond the May 14-16 date as you suggested.


----------



## daydreambeliever (May 2, 2019)

Or they could throw us all for a loop and release sometime in June which would be the 10 week marker. Gotta love that cushion they give themselves. I wonder if they sleep well at night knowing the stress we all feel waiting for the results!?!?

And many beers will be had with either a pass or a fail notification. Only difference will be whether or not I'm crying in those beers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 2, 2019)

Maybe its Day 40 for most states, but what about the slackers in Pennsylvania, New England, and Hawai'i?


----------



## MSD (May 2, 2019)

My prediction says results will be either in late 2nd week or early 3rd week of May... Between May 10-May 15.....Somehow, I feel that this cycle NCEES should surprise us by releasing results TOMORROW 

All the best guys!!!!


----------



## Manimani (May 2, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe its Day 40 for most states, but what about the slackers in Pennsylvania, New England, and Hawai'i?﻿


Dude, who cares about those states?!?!



MSD said:


> My prediction says results will be either in late 2nd week or early 3rd week of May... Between May 10-May 15.....Somehow, I feel that this cycle NCEES should surprise us by releasing results TOMORROW
> 
> All the best guys!!!!


Do they always send an e-mail out or do I have to keep pressing F5


----------



## MSD (May 2, 2019)

Manimani said:


> Dude, who cares about those states?!?!
> 
> Do they always send an e-mail out or do I have to keep pressing F5


NCEES will send you an email once the result is posted on your account but why to rely on one when you have two other options of F5 and inquiring through live chat on NCEES website. I have seen some enthusiastic candidates calling their respective state boards almost everyday after the 35 day mark was crossed.  .


----------



## drewwu (May 2, 2019)

A couple of years ago, I vaguely remember Continental Testing posting the results before NCEES does. Is this still true?


----------



## EngrPaper (May 2, 2019)

The frustrating part is hitting refresh, seeing green, and then realizing that is just my FE exam listed below the pending PE.  Ugh.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 2, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe its Day 40 for most states, but what about the slackers in Pennsylvania, New England, and Hawai'i?


New England is 6 states, which one are you calling the slacker? VT and MA are typically the slackers IIRC



Manimani said:


> Dude, who cares about those states?!?!
> 
> Do they always send an e-mail out or do I have to keep pressing F5


Uh, I do. As the like lone VT rep lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 2, 2019)

EngrPaper said:


> The frustrating part is hitting refresh, seeing green, and then realizing that is just my FE exam listed below the pending PE.  Ugh.


Benefit of having taken the FE prior to MyNCEES. My FE result isnt shown in my account


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 2, 2019)

MSD said:


> Somehow, I feel that this cycle NCEES should surprise us by releasing results TOMORROW











Manimani said:


> Dude, who cares about those states?!?!


People who live and work in those states and commonwealths.



drewwu said:


> A couple of years ago, I vaguely remember Continental Testing posting the results before NCEES does. Is this still true?


Yes and no. In states that use CTS and  cs: , those services are the ones that inform the examinees of their results not NCEES. However those services just slow down the process for everyone involved so those results end up coming out days to a week after almost everyone else.



MSD said:


> and inquiring through live chat on NCEES website. I have seen some enthusiastic candidates calling their respective state boards almost everyday after the 35 day mark was crossed.


Don't do that, it's not professional. And people that pass will have to work with their state boards in the future. It's best not to piss them off.

Further the NCEES chat people and state boards are typically the last people to learn when the results will be released. The states don't find out until they get an email from NCEES asking to release the results to those in their jurisdictions. The NCEES chat people aren't informed until hours after the initial release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 2, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> New England is 6 states, which one are you calling the slacker? VT and MA are typically the slackers IIRC


Vermont, Mass, and Rhode Island tend to be pretty late. Conn is hit or miss. Maine and New Hampshire tend to release in the first day or so.


----------



## Manimani (May 2, 2019)

We should all donate $1 to the same charity if we pass the PE!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 3, 2019)

Manimani said:


> We should all donate $1 to the same charity if we pass the PE!


Yeah, no.


----------



## ATDoel (May 3, 2019)

Manimani said:


> Average release date for last 3 exam periods is about 40 days for most states.
> 
> 13 days till release !!


Last test there was one new exam, which according to this board lengthens the review process, that one took 41 days for most states.  There wasn't a new exam this session so it should be on the lower end unless they ran into an issue.  I'm thinking we'll see it anytime between the 9th and 14th.

Or maybe I'm just optimistic.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 3, 2019)

ATDoel said:


> Or maybe I'm just optimistic.....


Don't get your hopes up for late next week. Is it possible? Yes. Should you tie your emotional stability to it coming out on the 9th or 10th? Hell no.


----------



## ATDoel (May 3, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't get your hopes up for late next week. Is it possible? Yes. Should you tie your emotional stability to it coming out on the 9th or 10th? Hell no.


I've been trying to not tie any emotion to the test since I took it, I've failed miserably hahaha.  I just have the 9th marked as the day to start obsessively checking my emails


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 3, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't get your hopes up for late next week. Is it possible? Yes. Should you tie your emotional stability to it coming out on the 9th or 10th? Hell no.


The 9th or 10th sounds like a good day to open up the April 2019 sub-forum tho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 3, 2019)

1) that's not my job

2) it should happen in advanced of that range


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 3, 2019)

bear in mind that the opening of the subforum is also open season on fake results threads....


----------



## Manimani (May 9, 2019)

Still holding true to this release date. I feel it!  RB what does your magic Ball say ?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE (May 9, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> bear in mind that the opening of the subforum is also open season on fake results threads....


ugh and its so annoying too..... especially when those posts are left up after several hours... gets my hopes up


----------



## User1 (May 9, 2019)

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> ugh and its so annoying too..... especially when those posts are left up after several hours... gets my hopes up﻿


LOL I don't think anyone takes down lies but I could be wrong..


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 9, 2019)

Manimani said:


> RB what does your magic Ball say ?











tj_PE said:


> LOL I don't think anyone takes down lies but I could be wrong..








Some add posts to bump the thread to the top.

It would be nice though if the trolls this session would add least add them to the correct subforum.


----------

